# Sausage-Cheese Snacks



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Sausage-Cheese Snacks:

1 lb. bulk pork sausage
1 lb. ground beef
1 lb. American cheese, cubed
1 tablespoon oregano
1 teaspoon garlic salt
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
Party rye bread

Fry sausage and ground beef; drain. Add seasonings and cubed cheese. Simmer until cheese is slightly melted. Spread on party rye bread slices. Bake at 400 degrees for 10 minutes. Can be frozen.


----------

